# Anyone recognize this diver?



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

One of your dive buddies? Checkout the speargun too.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Always nice to point any kinda gun to your head, huh??? hahaha


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

He probably a tourist. It would be cool if you do find the owner, WhackUmStackUm. Good luck! And if you dont, maybe we can make a deal if you dont want the cam. :thumbsup: O*D*W


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I think the speargun is actually on his shoulder. 

Did you find a Go-Pro down on the bottom or something?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Kenton said:


> Did you find a Go-Pro down on the bottom or something?


Yes. I found his GoPro.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll take a guess and say he's military Destin or here. Military active people start asking around.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Here is a little better version of the pic to help.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

edited


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Crap, I thought it was me until you said where you found it. I lost both a speargun and a gopro recently...


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

polar21 said:


> Crap, I thought it was me until you said where you found it. I lost both a speargun and a gopro recently...


 
Did you not look at the picture first? Or maybe he's your twin... and you both lost your GoPros... just in different spots?


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

I looked at the pic first and I have the same pair of glasses. If that gun was a 3 band gun I would have thought I found my twin. The other reason I know its not me is that we have white speader lights on our boat, and the ones in the pic are black.

I sure do wish WhackUm would go searching where I lost my stuff!!!! lol


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

polar21 said:


> I looked at the pic first and I have the same pair of glasses. If that gun was a 3 band gun I would have thought I found my twin. The other reason I know its not me is that we have white speader lights on our boat, and the ones in the pic are black.
> 
> I sure do wish WhackUm would go searching where I lost my stuff!!!! lol


Just send me the numbers Bro...send me the numbers.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

What's up with his fingers on the right?


----------

